# Blue-green algae bloom on a large scale



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

This news talks about blue-green algae bloom at a large scale ... think, city size bloom.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2013/04/29/wdr-algae-bloom-predicted-lake-erie.html










*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Same thing happening up north, cottages sprouting up all over the place and the lakes are becoming increasingly more polluted from the runoff. I've noticed it get worse on a yearly basis.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Same thing happening up north, cottages sprouting up all over the place and the lakes are becoming increasingly more polluted from the runoff. I've noticed it get worse on a yearly basis.


The lake my family cottage is on had a bad year 2 years ago for algae bloomz.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Really, I am a bit surprise. Do you think it's due to population or simply from the farm?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Curious bit of news... 

All of my tanks have been up and running from 6 months upwards to several years without any blue-green algae but over the past couple months or so, I've had to deal with blue-green algae outbreaks in every single one of my tanks at both work and home. 

Since I don't recall doing anything different with my maintenance routines, I had been wondering about whether the city's water had changed somehow (as I use tap water and not RO water or that kinda stuff... yet).


----------

